
Designed a Prototype of COVID-19 Community Response App - shabirgilkar
Designed a prototype of #COVID19 Community Response app, which is a community contributed informational app. Published as open source<p>Prototype
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;38NnS17<p>info Document
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2w8hDrx<p>I&#x27;ve designed it &amp; will continue to polish it further, requesting Engineers to code &amp; publish this for human benefit. Unfortunately I don&#x27;t know how to code :(
======
felltrifortence
Can you share it in our open challenge? We have created a challenge to serve
as a showcase to all covid open source applications. Here we have the
initiave:
[https://taikai.network/taikai/challenges/covid-19](https://taikai.network/taikai/challenges/covid-19)

~~~
shabirgilkar
Sure and many things for inviting

